# New to Warhammer (Chaos Daemons Player)



## D-A-C (Sep 21, 2010)

Hey everyone.

This is my first time posting on the Warhammer part of Heresy, so let me begin by saying ... hello  .

Basically because I've become serious about collecting Chaos Daemons (I have loads of Chaos Space Marines, but can't think of a theme I like atm) I am afforded the luxury of being able to play a few games of Warhammer. I am primarily a 40k player, but have always had an inclination for Warhammer, and because of the nature of the army I'm collecting I can always play both!!!

Now, I should get this out of the way ... I am a huge fluff nut, waaayyy moreso than I care about competitiveness. As long as the game is fun and has moments you can imagine as being epic, like say, an Empire/Elven Wizard saying to my Bloodthirster "YOU SHALL NOT PASS!!!" at a key moment in the game, then I am a very happy camper.

So basically the reason I started this thread is that I'm hoping that some of you might be kind enough to offer up some hints and tips about the new 8th Edition of Warhammer, what the game is like, how to get started etc.

I have no-one in my area to play a game with ATM, but hopefully that might change, but the one thing I enjoy about Warhammer is that alot of the armies are awesome in fluff terms, my favourite being (in rough order)

Daemons (I actually like the differences of them and the 40k versions).
The Slaan or Lizardmen
Dark Elves
Dwarves
Skaven
Chaos Dwarves
Beastmen
Tomb Kings

So like I said, I'm just looking for any and all hints and tips about Warhammer as I'm a 40k player, and if you want to add anything cool about the fluff about the armies I've listed (or maybe argue ones I've missed are cool too) that would be awesome.

Thanks, and I'll add some +rep to anyone who posts something that is helpful/cool/ or that I like for a whatever reason.


----------



## Cheese meister (Jun 5, 2010)

with 8th the game has changed to being all about infantry essentially you cannot run small blocks of infantry or lots of cavalry effectivly anymore unless you're brettonians. magic is alot more random now but some of the new laws are devistatingly powerfull i think most peoplewill agree with this and that any army that has access to all the laws and or all the spells are pretty awesome also lv4 wizards are almost always taken at large scaled games


----------



## Blackhiker (Dec 28, 2007)

As the meister said 8th edition is more centered around infantry than it was before.
AS such a few things that I would suggest for new players:
1. Have a full command group with any unit costing more than 150 points or so.
If the unit costs less than 150 points then it is at your discretion to add the command group
2. Try to have a character in as many of the larger units as possible.
This will increase the units and by extension the armies effectiveness
3. Always try to have a bsb.
The extra bonus in cc and its rules will help almost any army.
4. Always try to have at least 1 wizard
If your opponent is magic heavy he will help in defense. If your opponent is light on magic he will hold his own. And if your opponent is no magic he will dominate.
5. Besides that like 40K make sure you have each unit doing what it is best at.
Skirmishers shouldn't attack block units in the front, but should go after other skirmishers and war machines. And block units shouldn't go after war machines.

These are just the things that I have noticed while playing the game so far, and I hope that they help you.


----------



## D-A-C (Sep 21, 2010)

Thanks guys for the help so far.

Two questions:

1. Is there any introductory type guides to 8th edition as alot of what you said sounded like a foreign langauge lol. I'm a 40k player, so I'm very green about how you even play Warhammer.

2. Are there any units that are good for daemons, specifically in Warhammer, that way I can buy them for my 40k army AND they will be great in Warhammer.

Some units I have.

1 Daemon Prince
10 Bloodletters
10 Daemonettes
10 Pink Horrors
10 Plague Bearers
5 Seekers of Slaanesh
Skulltaker on a Chariot

I'm also thinking of adding a Bloodthirster soon. But I'm definately multi-God in composition.


----------



## Blackhiker (Dec 28, 2007)

D-A-C said:


> Thanks guys for the help so far.
> 
> Two questions:
> 
> ...


1. I personally do not know of a good simple outline, but I will put down some basic things for you, but you will need to read the core book to understand fully what each thing is and does.

*Command Group* - This includes a unit champion, who usually has an extra attack for most units, or has 1 higher BS for a shooting unit. There is also the standard bearer, who gives a +1 bonus to combat resolution, and occasionally is magical adding other benefits. And finally there is the musician, who allows the unit to reform and still do things, or to march near the enemy, with a successful leadership test. Musicians also give you a tie in combat resolution if you have one and the opponent does not.

*Combat Resolution* - Determining who won combat. It is based off of the ranks of a unit, standards, kills and a few other factors.

*Battle Standard Bearer BSB* - A character in the army upgraded to carry the battle standard. It helps in Combat Resolution and with any difficulty in leadership around it.

*Wizards* - There is an entire magic phase in fantasy, which is to difficult to get into here.

*Unit Type* - There are unit types in fantasy just like in 40K, but the type makes much more difference for fantasy. Some units gain special rules based on there unit type.

*Phases*
*Movement* - You move regularly, march or charge into combat in this phase. Reform as mentioned with the musician allows for a unit to change it's formation.

*Magic* - Cast spells and dispel spells.

*Shooting* - Shoot the opponent and occasionally your own troops. (Yeah Skaven :laugh

*Close Combat* - Resolve the fighting started in the movement phase and fighting continued from previous turns.

This is about as detailed as I can get without risking GW's wrath. I hope it helps.

2. Unfortunately I do not play with or against daemons so I can't comment for what is good or bad with them.


----------



## Cheese meister (Jun 5, 2010)

your best bet then is to go into a gw say look got these for 40k come up with this solution to play with them in fantasy can you run me through a game and sit down help me out with it also flamers are great you're going to need more infantry for you're blocks and don't take a daemon prince they just don't work well enough compared to a greater daemon all of whom are just as gd as each other bar the lord of change because kairos is so much better for not thatmuch more


----------



## mynameisgrax (Sep 25, 2009)

Chaos Daemons are a very potent army, but their Lord choices aren't the best, because they're very easy to single out and shoot to death. They can work, but it's a lot more difficult.

Heralds are a better choice, generally. I have them lead units of 25-30 core infantry of whatever God the herald is (Daemonettes, Pink Horrors, Plague Bearers, Bloodletters). They're all good.

Everything else in the army is also pretty good, but the best are probably the Flamers of Tzeentch and Blood Crushers of Khorne.

For 40k, it's quite different. Most of the greater daemons are very good, and daemon princes are excellent, but Daemonettes aren't that good, and neither are Beasts of Nurgle, Lords of Change, Heralds of Nurgle, or Heralds of Khorne. Screamers are alright in high point games. Also, 40k daemons is more challenging to learn, because everything deepstrikes in, and half your army always starts in reserve.


----------



## Phil73805 (Feb 28, 2010)

It's another Daemon army, woohoo. 

Don't worry dude, you don't need tactics. The army book is as broken as they get. 

Get yourself some Juggernauts of Khorne, a unit of 30 Bloodletters with Skulltaker, add some Flamers of Tzeench and then select from any of the other ridiculous units in the army. 

Rinse and repeat.


----------



## Durzod (Nov 24, 2009)

Sounds like someone's had a bad experience (or has read too many whiny threads on the forums). 

You'll need more bodies in your blocks of troops. Units of 10 just don't cut it for melee troops. You'll also be happy with flamers (small units work here). 

There's no hard and fast rule on what to field except to use what works for you,and you really can't find that out without playing.


----------

